# Hamburg



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

If anyone is interested, I will can bring any of the following if you let me know:

1.0 solarte
1.0 Shepard isle 
1.3 wilson creek popa (females proven)
1.1 cauchero 
2.0 Drago colon
0.0.5 colon (Villegas) 
0.0.5 San christobal 
0.1 sarapiqui blu Jean (proven) 
0.0.5 eldorado 
0.0.4 spotted eldorado
1.1 loma Estrella 
0.0.3 & 1.1 probable escudo 
2.1 rio teribe


----------

